

Top 10 science fiction novelists of the '00s -- so far - aitoehigie
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/top_10_science_.html

======
geuis
I agree with 99% of the writer's picks for books, and 100% on the authors.
However, Rainbows End was not Vinge's best work and isn't close to mind
blowing.

